# Spaying old Bitches



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Well we decided Rage is going to get spayed. She just turned 8yr old in May and we dont plan on breeding her again as this last breeding didt take. So I made her apt for July 15th. They vet wanted to know if I wanted it done by laser. So what the difference? It was only like $35 more.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

For an older dog, I would take the laser option.

From a website: "These surgeries are thought to be faster, cause less nerve damage and bleeding, and result in fewer infections. Laser surgery is usually more expensive than traditional surgery."

Did the vet discuss anything about the laser surgery with you? They should have explained the difference to you.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope. Just he just asked if I wanted laser instead.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, it would be best if you asked him what the benefits are for doing a laser surgery vs a scalpel and asked him about the process. But IMO, I would go for the laser.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to know where you are getting laser done in Mass. and how much $$$ if you don't mind me asking. I am getting Bella done soon and I heard laser is better than the regular procedure. You can PM me if you don't want to put the info out on here  found some good info on this site 
http://www.ehow.com/facts_6023375_laser-spaying-dogs.html


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Bella, We are getting her spayed at Andover Animal Hospital in Andover. It will cost us about $435 or so. That includes everything.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

shadyridge said:


> Bella, We are getting her spayed at Andover Animal Hospital in Andover. It will cost us about $435 or so. That includes everything.


I know exactly where that is. My daughters father lives near there  Thanks for the info! Have you decided to do the laser or regular procedure?


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

I decided for the laser


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Laser is the way to go if you have the option. Spaying older bitches I think is a good idea, that way you can avoid a pyo and be done with it. IMO if it was my bitch I would do a blood panel (CBC) to make sure everything looks good for the spay. Also pain meds


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Laser is the way to go if you have the option. Spaying older bitches I think is a good idea, that way you can avoid a pyo and be done with it. IMO if it was my bitch I would do a blood panel (CBC) to make sure everything looks good for the spay. Also pain meds


:goodpost: Yes, I second the blood panel as PK said. My vet would even do it for Bella and she is under a year old. I am wating a little longer before I get her done but I will definitely look into laser at Andover. Let us know how you make out with it


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok i'll get the blood work done. Thats my same thoughts to. Just get it done before pyo and no more worries. Plus I wonder if they would cut her nails really short while she is under? Her quiks in the front nails are soooo long. Hubby thinks she is to old. But I show him this post and told him that she is not to old, sigh men!!! I tell you :hammer::hammer:

He is next to get fixed. He just dont know it yet


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL I need to get mine fixed too!!

Yes talk to the vet about her nails they can cut the quick real short and cauterize it while they have it under. I know several dogs who have to have this done every few years because the quicks grow no matter who much you trim them. Have them cut them really short.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Well we took Rage in this morning for her spay. We have to pick her up at 2. Yay!!! Grrrr I was telling them about her nails being so long ect. They told me they wouldt cut them short as it would be very painfull after she woke up and to walk on them. Wtf. Cant be as painfull as her getting spayed?!:hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Let us know how she makes out with the spay. You still went with laser right? I have never heard of a vet cutting back nails past the qwik to make them shorter. I would imagine that would be very painful if she is having all four feet done


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Shes been home since about 230. Doing good. We have her in a crate and she is crying but seems to be ok. I was sitting out with her on the grass relaxing.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've seen puppies get the nail cutbacks done when they get their ears cropped. Can't say I like it, but it is what it is.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it hurts..... for like a day or so really it not that bad. It is better to get them cut back than have them effect how they walk and cause joint problems. 

YAY keep us updated on how she does.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Took her outside as she was crying in her crate. Not sure if she is in pain(imagine she is) They gave me some pain meds for her. But she cant have them till saturday. I gave her some water and a few treats, they are still in her crate as she didt touch them.  Oh and there are no stiches yay!! They glued her back together.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great news, glad to hear she is doing OK.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

First night will be a little rough.....I actually like it better when the vets keep them over night when they spay a bitch. My new vet doesn't keep them over night either but my old vet did. Poor thing is probably groggy and sore....she will be back to herself in a couple days. Hugs to Rage


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If she is in that much pain you can give her meds tonight. Also being under anesthesia can make them whinny and not right.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok screw it, im gonna give her the pain meds tonight


----------

